

Ask HN: CS-Texas A&M or Uni of Texas Austin? - gamechangr

I know UTA has a higher ranking, which should imply a better reputation. My friends at UTA say that the CS depart is too focused on research and not the best choice for undergrads.<p>I don't know anyone at Texas A&#38;M, but have heard that the students are really hard workers.<p>Any feedback would help!!!
======
vitovito
UT Austin is heavy into the theory, but if you're not a self-starter learning
practical programming skills on the side, through internships and side
projects (there are places in town that won't hire you straight out of UT
without side projects or internships because you don't have any practical
skills), there are two new programs that make UT Austin especially valuable.

First is the Longhorn Startup program, which is a joint program between
Engineering, Business and Natural Sciences, which gives you credit for
launching a startup. You get mentors, lean startup coursework, help, support,
office space, etc., and it's run by Bob Metcalfe (of ethernet fame) and Josh
Baer (of the Capital Factory incubator). (I was a design mentor Fall 2012
semester and will likely be a mentor again in the future.)
<http://www.1semesterstartup.com>

Second is the new Gaming Academy, which just started, led by Warren Spector
and Paul Sams: [http://www.utexas.edu/news/2013/05/14/university-of-texas-
at...](http://www.utexas.edu/news/2013/05/14/university-of-texas-at-austin-
partners-with-video-game-executives-to-create-denius-sams-gaming-academy/) You
have to have a Bachelor's already, but it's an interesting program, and it
complements UT's existing game development program, which is joint between CS
and RTF: <http://gamedev.utexas.edu>

~~~
gamechangr
Very valuable information. Thank you.

I have nine friends that are currently in CS at UTA. All of them talked about
Longhorn Startup program with good things to say.

Two said they wished they had gone to Texas A&M.(I have not even looked at
their program before hearing this), so I thought I would bring to HN.

~~~
vitovito
In my experience, when people at UT say they wish they had gone to A&M, it's
for cultural reasons, not for academic quality reasons.

~~~
gamechangr
That would make sense, from a distance. I will go back and ask more questions.

------
alberth
University of Texas (UT) is ranked #8

Texas A&M is ranked #47.

[1] [http://grad-schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-
gradu...](http://grad-schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-graduate-
schools/top-science-schools/computer-science-rankings)

------
gamechangr
University of Texas Austin

------
wmf
I suspect Austin is better for your career and I haven't regretted any of the
theoretical stuff I learned in undergrad.

~~~
gamechangr
I have wondered whether I would regret "the theoretical stuff', so I
appreciate the feedback. Karma point to u

------
greatergoodguy
University of Austin. In addition to the school, you get the vibrant Austin
City culture with it's growing tech scene.

------
gamechangr
Texas A&M College Station

~~~
gamechangr
Anyone WHO WENT OR IS GOING to Texas A&M...I would love to hear your thoughts.

